# Moms 4 Housing Evicted : News item



## MetalBryan (Jan 15, 2020)

If you didn't know, like me, now you know. 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/15/us/moms-4-housing-homeless-evicted-oakland-trnd/index.html


----------

